# Bauer .25 vs Junior colt .25



## Scoped (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey! 

My grandpa passed away in November leaving behind a bauer .25 and a junior colt .25, and I have the chance to have one or the other. I know alot about rifles and such, but handguns to me is a hole different ball field to me. I understand that both are a relatively small round with little to no stopping power, and are the size of a thumb tack, but Which is more reliable/accurate? Also, any other information about wither of the 2 would be great. I look forward to hearing your replies!!!

Thanks, 

- Sc(+)ped


----------



## PureWon009 (Oct 23, 2009)

I had a similar situation. I'm the proud owner of my Grandpas Colt Junior .25. I've had it for probably 10 years. It shoots great! I don't shoot it a lot but I have put a few hundred+ rounds through it with absolutely no malfunctions. It surprisingly shoots very accurate. I can cut the bullseye out at 7 yards no problem. 12 yards and into the black of say a paper plate size target is no problem. The accuracy is similar to a Kel Tec P3AT.

I looked it up once and found the details of it but I can't remember them right now. I know it was made in Spain. Maybe mid 40's. Or maybe even the 60's. I can't remember right now. It's a good gun though and if you decide to pick that one you won't be dissapointed.


----------

